# Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist - Season Thread (Spoilers)



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Pilot Episode:






I was never one who was into musicals (never saw _Glee_), but ever since _Hamilton _came around, I've been really getting into it.

Anyways, when I first saw the promos for Zoey, I thought it would be a 30-minute comedy. I didn't realized it would be search a tear jerker, especially with the scene with her father.

Even though the Pilot didn't really show it, the main focus of the show seems to be like _God Friended Me_, where she goes around listening to people's thought and helping them.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I like musicals and it doesn't bother me when people burst in song and dance for no apparent reason. I thought it was an interesting twist where Zoey is the only one who can hear the singing. I agree the scene with her father was very moving.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I gave it a shot even though the previews didn't wow me, and I really liked it! 

Weird that the real season doesn't start until mid February. Maybe they are giving people a chance to check it out and talk about it? Like they knew the preview wasn't the best. lol

I'm in!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Recorded, but not yet watched. The promos were just interesting enough to make me curious. I was the same way with Perfect Harmony. I've really enjoyed it so far, so it'll probably be cancelled.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Reminds me most of Eli Stone. Loved that show. This was off to a good start.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I don't know if I'm all the way in, but I'm at least onboard for another couple episodes.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

I like the aspect of her hearing other people sing, such as the Mad World scene. But for her to hallucinate dancing as well seemed a bit much. 

But I enjoyed it. A series of flash mobs.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

rharmelink said:


> But for her to hallucinate dancing as well seemed a bit much.


According to this picture in the NPR review page, she seems to get involved in the dancing.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I liked it. Good choice of songs. And Lauren Graham.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Just watched, and really enjoyed it. I'm all in. Hopefully it gets a chance.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw an ad for the show earlier today while watching a recording from last week. Did a search on the TiVo but can't find any upcoming episodes. Are there more scheduled to air?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I saw an ad for the show earlier today while watching a recording from last week. Did a search on the TiVo but can't find any upcoming episodes. Are there more scheduled to air?


Not until February 16. It's going to air on Sunday nights, so they're waiting until after the Super Bowl and Oscars (which are February 2 and 9 respectively) for it to show up in its regular time slot.

I'm not sure why they decided to air the preview episode over a month before its regular debut.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getbak said:


> Not until February 16. It's going to air on Sunday nights, so they're waiting until after the Super Bowl and Oscars (which are February 2 and 9 respectively) for it to show up in its regular time slot.
> 
> I'm not sure why they decided to air the preview episode over a month before its regular debut.


Probably because all the other shows hadn't started their second half of the season yet. I'd bet they repeat the pilot when it goes regularly.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

It was hilarious when Max (Skylar Aston) started singing the last number, and Zoey says "I don't think I know this one". Neither did anyone I was watching with. Then I burst into the chorus of "I Think I Love You" right in sync with Skylar. _God I'm old._ 

Also, it's great to see all those musical theater folks getting so much screen time. This is going to be fun. OnePass created.

Edit: starting → started​


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Zoey says "I don't think I know this one".


This.

I thought to my self, how could she not know that song. LOL


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> This.
> 
> I thought to my self, how could she not know that song. LOL


THE Partridge Family hit.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Then I burst into the chorus of "I Think I Love You"


The ultimate stalker song:

_I only wanna make you happy and* if you say "hey go away" I will*
But *I think better still I'd better stay around* and love you_


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

rharmelink said:


> The ultimate stalker song:


Nah, not even close...






Based on actual stalker letters to her. He then had the nerve to sue for plaigirism, before ultimately killing himself.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> The ultimate stalker song:
> 
> _I only wanna make you happy and* if you say "hey go away" I will*
> But *I think better still I'd better stay around* and love you_


It is stalkerish because he says he thinks it's better he stays even though he says he will go away? Voicing a thought is being a stalker????


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> It is stalkerish because he says he thinks it's better he stays even though he says he will go away? Voicing a thought is being a stalker????


Yup. It's more than voicing a thought. He says his love is the most important thing, regardless of how she feels.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> Yup. It's more than voicing a thought. He says his love is the most important thing, regardless of how she feels.


No it doesn't. He says he thinks it's best. Jesus.

I'll bet you think when the McDonald's counter person asks if you'd like fries with your Big Mac they are stalking you.

And you conveniently dropped the next lines:

"Do you think I have a case let me ask you to your face
Do you think you love me?"

A QUESTION. Not forcing. He's making a case. Back to deferring to her choice. Not stalking.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It was hilarious when Max (Skylar Aston) started singing the last number, and Zoey says "I don't think I know this one". Neither did anyone I was watching with. Then I burst into the chorus of "I Think I Love You" right in sync with Skylar. _God I'm old._
> 
> Also, it's great to see all those musical theater folks getting so much screen time. This is going to be fun. OnePass created.
> 
> Edit: starting → started​


Zoey also didn't know Mad World (by Tears for Fears) and I'm guessing that Zoey isn't really a music person.
She'll know the more (historically) popular stuff but I suspect that she's wasn't really into music before this.

Hence the reason why she has a DJ neighbor who loves music and has a killer vinyl collection.
(Because apparently, no one on TV uses CDs anymore.)

Back to the show, I liked it and I'm interested in seeing more with the show airs next month.
My concern is that it's not going to play well with the general viewing audience though.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

There's a fine line between persistence and stalking. Mostly a matter of perception. How many times does she need to say no?

Context matters too. The Partridge Family singing it gives it context. Makes it seem harmless. Me running up to Jessica Chastain on the street and singing it to her is a completely different context.

Isn't "See what you made me do?" a common phrase from abusive spouses and stalkers?



TonyD79 said:


> I'll bet you think when the McDonald's counter person asks if you'd like fries with your Big Mac they are stalking you.


It would be more like the counter person giving me and charging me for fries, even though I said I didn't want them. Because HE knows what's best for me. My feelings don't matter.



TonyD79 said:


> "Do you think I have a case let me ask you to your face
> Do you think you love me?"
> 
> A QUESTION. Not forcing. He's making a case. Back to deferring to her choice. Not stalking.


What does it matter. He already said he knows best. Asking the question and ignoring the answer doesn't improve anything. Only ONCE does he ask if she loves him. Immediately followed by repeated shouting of "I think I love you". Not sure he could hear an answer if she gave one...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Many love songs are kinda stalky. Even more are simply obsessive-compulsive, or at least co-dependent. "You're always on myyyy miiiiid." "I'm never gonna let you go." "I can't live, if living is without yooouuu. I can't live, I can't live anymore."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> There's a fine line between persistence and stalking. Mostly a matter of perception. How many times does she need to say no?
> 
> Context matters too. The Partridge Family singing it gives it context. Makes it seem harmless. Me running up to Jessica Chastain on the street and singing it to her is a completely different context.
> 
> ...


Jesus. You are nuts. It is a song. You repeat things in a song. He just told her for the first time he thinks he loves her. You are overthinking the whole thing. By your standards every love song is stalky. Get help.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

You all have it wrong. The ultimate stalking song is Every Breath You Take by the Police.

Anyway, I wasn't sure about this show, but I loved Jane Levy in Subuergatory, and like a couple of days before, I was reading through something in IMBD and her name came up and I was wonder what happened to her, so there she was. So I recorded it on a whim. I love music and the title got me interested as well. I normally don't like shows where music is contrived to be part of the plot, like where it comes out of nowhere, but I felt this was pretty well done. It was funny in that my wife and i started watching it, then my daughter came in and started watching with us, and then one of my sons came in. None of us really "planned" to watch it, but afterwards we all said we liked it and will watch more. I totally guessed the Dad was going to come out of his "state" and end up singing, yet it was done well. Good cast with Lauren Graham and a couple of other actors I've recognized (the Dad was in a USA Network show I liked a while back).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> (the Dad was in a USA Network show I liked a while back).


I'm assuming Covert Affairs?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Amnesia said:


> I'm assuming Covert Affairs?


Yes, Peter Gallagher. He's one of those actors who show up everywhere. He was also "the dad" in The O.C."

Also good to see Mary Steenbergen. Hadn't seen her in while. Always liked her.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Jesus. You are nuts. It is a song. You repeat things in a song. He just told her for the first time he thinks he loves her. You are overthinking the whole thing. By your standards every love song is stalky. Get help.


I should report this for a personal attack, except it's such a good post. Well said.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JYoung said:


> Zoey also didn't know Mad World (by Tears for Fears) and I'm guessing that Zoey isn't really a music person.
> She'll know the more (historically) popular stuff but I suspect that she's wasn't really into music before this.
> 
> Hence the reason why she has a DJ neighbor who loves music and has a killer vinyl collection.
> ...


Yes, remember when her neighbor asked Zooey if she wanted to hear any special music every morning and she started to think and said no that's OK put on headphones and listened to NPR
And when in the MRI when the technician asked if there's any special music she wanted to hear she really didn't have anything to suggest, then the earthquake happened and it appeared that the playlist was entering her brain and that's how she got all this music in her head

The only problem I'm having with the show is sometimes I can't tell if she's in the café or at work. Do tech offices is really look like a McDonald's playground


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> (...) and that's how she got all this music in her head


Except....that it's not all in her head. If she were just seeing her co-workers and then picking up tiny cues which her musically-damaged brain were turning into songs, that would be one thing. But when she was working late, she heard music from the other room and discovered the guy she has a crush on singing a sad song. That definitely seems like some exterior force is causing her to hear the songs...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

&#8230;what I should have said was that's how (the MRI) _the playlist_ got in her head (in response to a post that Zooey isn't really a music person). 
&#8230;anyway, its a TV show, it's just a device to establish the premise.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> You all have it wrong. The ultimate stalking song is Every Breath You Take by the Police.


This ^


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> You all have it wrong. The ultimate stalking song is Every Breath You Take by the Police.


I believe that Sting is on record as saying that it's a nasty song and that he can't believe that it's used at weddings and the like.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I believe that Sting is on record as saying that it's a nasty song and that he can't believe that it's used at weddings and the like.


Some people are so clueless. I can't tell you how many times I have seen the Green Day song "Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)" used in photo montages at weddings and Bar and Bat Mitzvahs.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

…and the Seinfeld Finale


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Love the pilot, looking forward to the series. :up:


----------



## RockJock (Apr 6, 2000)

I went in thinking I was going to hate this show but it was really surprising. And now I am looking forward to the next episode.

The show for me does have a tone problem, ranging from very light-hearted comedy to very serious subjects, I think it needs to balance out some. I also do not know how long the premise can last before it gets stale.

This show is also employing one of my biggest pet peeves, the Magical *****, with the next door neighbor.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I would just call her a next-door neighbor. If anyone is magical, it's Zoey.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I was skeptical going in, too, but I find myself looking forward to the next episode. I'm not sure this will last, though, either the show or me wanting to watch it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Maybe a crossover with:
Perfect Harmony - Season Thread *spoilers*


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

We really liked it a lot. Funny and sad and moving all wrapped up into one. Great cast. DEF going to keep watching.



Graymalkin said:


> I liked it. Good choice of songs. And Lauren Graham.


This


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Just an FYI for anyone like me who missed this and was looking for a re-airing. Apparently it'll be shown again on Jan 20th at 1:30am on E! I confirmed on tvguide.com that was right. I set a recording since I don't want to endure the commercials by streaming on the NBC app.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> Just an FYI for anyone like me who missed this and was looking for a re-airing. Apparently it'll be shown again on Jan 20th at 1:30am on E! I confirmed on tvguide.com that was right. I set a recording since I don't want to endure the commercials by streaming on the NBC app.


I'd bet that they reshow the pilot again right before the season starts for real in Feb (or March, I forget)


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Or if you're really eager to see it, it's streaming free on YouTube and posted in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dtle said:


> Pilot Episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice San Francisco shots.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Or if you're really eager to see it, it's streaming free on YouTube and posted in the first post of this thread.


It's also on Hulu, if you happen to have that.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Wow did I love the pilot. Dude with "Mad World" has a killer voice. The dance numbers, especially the one about always winning, are top notch. It's a bit like "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" mashed up with This is Us. Really got me choked up a few times. I really can't remember the last network show I watched, but I set a recording for this. Unfamiliar with Jane Levy, but she seems like a great actress.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I'd bet that they reshow the pilot again right before the season starts for real in Feb (or March, I forget)


It is.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Just watched the second episode. Love the show. Honestly, it would've probably made a better RomCom movie, and I'm not sure how long I will like it, but so far so good. It seems like I watch a lot of dark, violent shows, and this is a great "cleanse" before bed.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm digging it, but I'm just not sure the gimmick will stay interesting for an entire season.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Watched E2 two days ago, and I've still got the music in me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Watched E2 two days ago, and I've still got the music in me.


Ack! My DIRECTV DVR set this up wrong, and I missed the second episode!  Now I have to go find it online.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

eddyj said:


> Ack! My DIRECTV DVR set this up wrong, and I missed the second episode!  Now I have to go find it online.


Get that music in you, for only $1.99 on Google Play! ♫


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

No way I am paying for that!

Unless I have to. 

edit: It is on NBC.com


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

eddyj said:


> edit: It is on NBC.com


Free but with commercials? Still a good find!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Free but with commercials? Still a good find!


For a single episode, I can take commercials. I just surf TCF during them.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

gweempose said:


> I'm digging it, but I'm just not sure the gimmick will stay interesting for an entire season.


It's already not interesting. I like music and I watched E2 to make sure, but the gimmick premise is just too far out there and since I know they won't use it for anything other than soap opera drama, I'm out.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm there for the musical theater performances. Never knew I had it in me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Aspects of it are nice and I think that the premise is unique-ish, but the show was bothering me, for some reason, and then I realized why: the writing and much of the acting is at the level of an after-school TV movie.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Aspects of it are nice and I think that the premise is unique-ish, but the show was bothering me, for some reason, and then I realized why: the writing and much of the acting is at the level of an after-school TV movie.


There's some truth to this, but it's fun and light, and I'm into it, and I like the lead actress. I'm sure I'll eventually get tired of it though.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> There's some truth to this, but it's fun and light, and I'm into it, *and I like the lead actress*. I'm sure I'll eventually get tired of it though.


^ Very much this--her acting shines out.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Am I the only one immature enough to be creeped out by her parents' sexy time?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The whole thing is creepy. People following her on the street or in dance numbers like zombies. She's supposedly hallucinating all this? So we're supposed to be entertained by her mental illness? No thanks.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Aspects of it are nice and I think that the premise is unique-ish, but the show was bothering me, for some reason, and then I realized why: the writing and much of the acting is at the level of an after-school TV movie.


So? You never danced after school? 

Seriously though, I _love_ the expressions on Jane Levy's face. Great actress.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Am I the only one immature enough to be creeped out by her parents' sexy time?


No. But am I the only one old enough to think Mary Steenburgen's still got it? :hearteyes:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> The whole thing is creepy. People following her on the street or in dance numbers like zombies. She's supposedly hallucinating all this? So we're supposed to be entertained by her mental illness? No thanks.


You are taking this WAY too seriously!! It's fantasy!! Meanwhile we are "entertained" every day on TV and the movies, by murder, other types of violence, lurid sex, and oh yeah, zombies, vampires and other types of monsters.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is just a fun show! So much unlike anything else on TV these days. Just very good entertainment. I’m loving this!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> The whole thing is creepy. People following her on the street or in dance numbers like zombies. She's supposedly hallucinating all this? So we're supposed to be entertained by her mental illness? No thanks.


Is ESP a mental illness? Is precognition a mental illness? It has pretty much been established that what she sees and hears is truth not delusion per se.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

We watched e2 last night, and it is on the bubble. Wife feels the same way. We want to like it, but it is not clicking. We will give it another couple of episodes. We kinda felt that way about Bob Hearts Abishola, and we are watching it regularly now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> The whole thing is creepy. People following her on the street or in dance numbers like zombies. She's supposedly hallucinating all this? So we're supposed to be entertained by her mental illness? No thanks.


Stay away from Broadway musicals . . . .


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Stay away from Broadway musicals . . . .


The premise there is that people like to sing and sometimes do it in everyday life, which is fine. In Zoey the logistics just don't make sense. If she is the only one who sees it then how can I, from the perspective of an audience member, see it (but the other actors on stage can't)? Shouldn't I be seeing everyone milling around in their everyday lives while the singing and dancing takes place in her head? How can I see people singing and dancing behind her if she isn't even looking at them to know what they're specifically doing?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> The premise there is that people like to sing and sometimes do it in everyday life, which is fine. In Zoey the logistics just don't make sense. If she is the only one who sees it then how can I, from the perspective of an audience member, see it (but the other actors on stage can't)? Shouldn't I be seeing everyone milling around in their everyday lives while the singing and dancing takes place in her head? How can I see people singing and dancing behind her if she isn't even looking at them to know what they're specifically doing?


It's a musical, with a musical's conceit and suspension of belief . . . .


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> If she is the only one who sees it then how can I, from the perspective of an audience member, see it (but the other actors on stage can't)?




The same way we all saw dead people in the Sixth Sense. Or saw Patrick Swayze in Ghost.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> The same way we all saw dead people in the Sixth Sense. Or saw Patrick Swayze in Ghost.


SPOILER!!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

eddyj said:


> SPOILER!!!


I wonder if there is a statute of limitations on spoilers. Am I allowed to reveal that Darth Vader is Luke's father?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought he was Princess Leia's father?
…But …that would mean that Luke and Leia are….
Noooo!!!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Watched E2 two days ago, and I've still got the music in me.


I see what you did there!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> The premise there is that people like to sing and sometimes do it in everyday life, which is fine. In Zoey the logistics just don't make sense. If she is the only one who sees it then how can I, from the perspective of an audience member, see it (but the other actors on stage can't)? Shouldn't I be seeing everyone milling around in their everyday lives while the singing and dancing takes place in her head? How can I see people singing and dancing behind her if she isn't even looking at them to know what they're specifically doing?


You don't watch many movies or tv series, do you? We often "see" things through performers perceptions. And they demonstrated this week what is going on around her as seen by other people. Twice.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

So if she's seeing people moving around in locations that they aren't actually occupying, wouldn't that potentially lead to some serious safety issues? What if she was driving and she swerved to avoid someone dancing in the road in front of her. Since she isn't actually seeing things as they are, she could easily run someone over by mistake.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I like Jane Levy, I like the music, and it’s got Lauren Graham and Mary Steenburgen. I’m sticking.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Is ESP a mental illness? Is precognition a mental illness?


Yes. Those are both delusions.

Although I choose to watch it assuming what we see is not a manifestation of psychosis, we have been shown nothing so far that establishes this as a fact within the logic of the show; it could still all be a "Tommy Westphall" in the end.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

gweempose said:


> So if she's seeing people moving around in locations that they aren't actually occupying, wouldn't that potentially lead to some serious safety issues? What if she was driving and she swerved to avoid someone dancing in the road in front of her. Since she isn't actually seeing things as they are, she could easily run someone over by mistake.


That is the LEAST of her problems!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Yes. Those are both delusions.


Ooookay.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I like this show a lot. I've always liked musicals, and got into the last couple musical-heavy shows (Glee, Crazy Ex Girlfriend). I like the upbeat tone and production design. I thought it was obvious after the premise was laid out that her power would be used to communicate with her father, but I still found True Colors heartwarming.

As for the logistics, it never bothered me with stage musicals, and I feel like they spent the first couple episodes pretty much telling me(the audience) to try not to get wrapped up in the logistics. They established the premise (only she can see the musical). Then through the conversations with her neighbor, it felt like they were establishing the lack of limitations (sometimes it takes no time in the real world, sometimes it happens in real-world time), and at the end of ep 2, it sounded like she was basically saying "I'm not going to worry about the mechanics of it" and I kind of read into that a message from the writers "and neither should you."
I mean, don't get me wrong - I _do_ think about things like in Help, in the real world, where was everyone at the beginning of the song, and where at the end? And if I can't resolve it, I can let it go (unusual for me). Though in Help, other things distracted me, like in the beginning, the camera was on one side of her, then pans to track someone walking by - but when they turned the camera, they kind of snuck back and got on the other side of her for someone to cross between her and the camera on the other side. Throughout that shot, I did admire the timing/choreography of everything including the steadicam operator...
With the Dad's songs, especially Moondance, I like how they constrain themselves with the starting and ending position. Also, the way they did him doing a duet while Mom did a solo was cute, where they're practically winking at the audience. She ducks under his arm - but no, it had nothing to do with him. She was picking up a small bucket, hold up to camera.
So I'm comfortable admiring them when I think they nail it, but freely give them a pass when I can't resolve the real-world logistics.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It seems to me that this episode (particularly "Moondance") is the first time that the show has indicated that she's experiencing something real (that is, she's not crazy). It's been a while since I saw the first episode, but IIRC, all the songs' messages were things that she potentially could have picked up from subtle cues....but there's nothing subtle about learning that Van Morrison's "Moondance" had really meaning to her parents...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> It seems to me that this episode (particularly "Moondance") is the first time that the show has indicated that she's experiencing something real (that is, she's not crazy). It's been a while since I saw the first episode, but IIRC, all the songs' messages were things that she potentially could have picked up from subtle cues....but there's nothing subtle about learning that Van Morrison's "Moondance" had really meaning to her parents...


I'd include the first song from her dad as no one thought he was able to tell what was going on. And there was too much depth in the song from her coworker who she shares a father issue with to think it was from clues.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I *loved* Eli Stone and Suburgatory. I'm in. Found it on CTV up here and my provider has free on-demand so I can catch up very easily.

I wonder if having a Wham! song right off the bat was a subtle nod to Eli Stone.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Something about Episode 3 seemed off for me. I loved 1 and 2, but while watching 3 I found myself getting bored. Not sure if it was the different writer, or that the uniqueness is wearing off (or not progressing to figure out why this is happening).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Progressing to why? Three episodes? Why always kills these kinds of shows. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I think the why at this point is that "the Universe" wants her to.

I enjoyed the sequences of Zoey being followed around by "Satisfaction".


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Something about Episode 3 seemed off for me. I loved 1 and 2, but while watching 3 I found myself getting bored. Not sure if it was the different writer, or that the uniqueness is wearing off (or not progressing to figure out why this is happening).


Wife and I were the opposite. We were using E3 as the decider (we were 50%) and we liked it a little better, so we will still watch.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I think the why at this point is that "the Universe" wants her to.
> 
> I enjoyed the sequences of Zoey being followed around by "Satisfaction".


I laughed when the guy in the elevator picked up his call from his mom, with the "Satisfaction" ring tone. We don't know if that's really his ring tone, or if it's "the Universe".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dtle said:


> I laughed when the guy in the elevator picked up his call from his mom, with the "Satisfaction" ring tone. We don't know if that's really his ring tone, or if it's "the Universe".


Universe. The marching band wasn't playing Satisfaction to anyone other than Zoey.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Not to mention the cars. But it is possible the guy did have that as his ringtone.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I was excited to see Jane Levy get a new show. She was great in Suburgatory.

But after watching three episodes I think I'm done with the show. The entire cast is great and the pilot was promising, but so far the plot has been meh and I'm not all that interested in the musical numbers.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, I've watched 3 of them now, and the luster has worn off. It's a clever show, though, but it's back to my police/fire/legal/medical procedurals for me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I really enjoyed Lauren Graham's "11 o'clock number" in this past week's episode, at the party in the office--she sang it very well, and the canned number fit the moment excellently, adding so nicely to the emotional arc. :up:


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I kept looking for Jane Leeves (from Frasier) on this show until I realized the main character was Jane Levy. Duh.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Still enjoying it after 3 episodes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Article about the actor who plays Mo:
In 'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist,' Alex Newell Aims To Be The Queer Black Icon He Never Had | HuffPost


----------



## tivooop (Oct 10, 2004)

Howie said:


> I kept looking for Jane Leeves (from Frasier) on this show until I realized the main character was Jane Levy. Duh.


Try looking for her on The Resident.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd watch Jane Levy read the phone book.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I didn't quite pick up on this the first showing, but have caught several of the reruns. Finding it super fun and a nice palate cleanser from my regular surfeit of heavy dramas and reality shows. We all need a friend like Jane Levy's Zoey.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I keep expecting Victor Garber to show up as a guest.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wprager said:


> I keep expecting Victor Garner to show up as a guest.


(Do you mean Victor Garber? And, why?)


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I *forgot to skip the commercial one time, and realized how much the show is geared towards women, based on the ads.

* - Ok, I didn't forget. Women in sports bra did peaked my interest.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dtle said:


> I *forgot to skip the commercial one time, and realized how much the show is geared towards women, based on the ads.
> 
> * - Ok, I didn't forget. Women in sports bra did peaked my interest.


Yeah, this show is definitely geared toward women and my wife compares it to Glee. And the stories are definitely geared that way as well. But I really like the music so this guy watches  Oh, and Jane Levy


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> (Do you mean Victor Garber? And, why?)


Stupid keyboard autocorrect. Yes. Victor Garber. He was one of the main characters on Eli Stone (and can certainly sing).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sure can


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Very interesting episode... only singing is Zoey. She does sound flat sometimes, but I don't know if that's intentional (non-fantasy singing), or if they enhanced her voice during the fantasy.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I enjoyed this last episode with her glitch.

I thought it was so funny when they would flip from the big musical number and show us what everyone else was seeing.

She is really conflicted in her feelings. It seems one is emotional and the other is physical.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

When she was singing to her father (physically) and he put his arm on her shoulder (heart "song" action) that was neat. He was physically hearing her communicative with him while she was (in her head) feeling him put his arm around her.

And then her mom walks in and doesn't even mention anything about all the singing. Was she really singing out loud?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I think she was. No need for mom to comment. It was what it was.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

This was such an uncomfortable episode! It's one thing for the songs to be a vision in her own mind. But for her to actually be singing in a corporate setting was super cringe worthy. That being said, I love me some Crazy and the song with her dad was beyond sweet.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought it was so funny when they would flip from the big musical number and show us what everyone else was seeing.


And it was great that she sounded so much better in her head than in reality!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Loved this episode.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Jane Levy talks about this week's episode.
Which I thought was great. I laughed at her trying not to sing "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus."

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' Star Jane Levy on Laughing at Her Own Jokes and Zoom Yoga


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

tivotvaddict said:


> This was such an uncomfortable episode! It's one thing for the songs to be a vision in her own mind. But for her to actually be singing in a corporate setting was super cringe worthy. That being said, I love me some Crazy and the song with her dad was beyond sweet.


One of my daughters really likes the show, and the other kids usually watch with her. When Zoey was first singing out loud her sister mentioned how "cringe" it was, and I said "Just wait" (I watched it the night before). When they got to the "Pressure" number during the pitch she just fast forwarded. Which means they missed how Max stepped in to help her out. Yes, it's definitely "cringe" but still needs to be watched. Also my oldest commented that when you watch a show like this, where people break out in song-and-dance and then you fast forward through one of the numbers then why are you even watching it?

P.S. Later in the evening I looked up a couple Eli Stone clips on YouTube to show them.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

eddyj said:


> And it was great that she sounded so much better in her head than in reality!


As she mentions in that interview, she didn't get any vocal training when she was young. But singing Acapella vs. singing duty a full complement of soundtrack and backup singers is night and day. In other words, I don't think they specifically had her singing "worse" (unless you are a trained singer in perfect control of your voice it is very, very hard to be able to sing well and then a little off).


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

wprager said:


> One of my daughters really likes the show, and the other kids usually watch with her. When Zoey was first singing out loud her sister mentioned how "cringe" it was, and I said "Just wait" (I watched it the night before). When they got to the "Pressure" number during the pitch she just fast forwarded. Which means they missed how Max stepped in to help her out. Yes, it's definitely "cringe" but still needs to be watched. Also my oldest commented that when you watch a show like this, where people break out in song-and-dance and then you fast forward through one of the numbers then why are you even watching it?
> 
> P.S. Later in the evening I looked up a couple Eli Stone clips on YouTube to show them.


That's one of the best things about TiVO - you can fast forward and still see the captions and the actions. So indeed, I did not miss when Max stepped in to help her out and I watched that part. I do the same thing with with the zombie fight scenes in Walking Dead.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, after the first 6 or 7 seasons the zombie fight scenes kinda lost all originality.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Still enjoying this show. My wife is now also hooked.

S01E09 Got a little dusty in here when they performed the heart song in sign language.

Guessing the feels are close to the surface for me lateky.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

markp99 said:


> Still enjoying this show. My wife is now also hooked.
> 
> S01E09 Got a little dusty in here when they performed the heart song in sign language.
> 
> Guessing the feels are close to the surface for me lateky.


I think there was something in the air - likely a result of the circumstances. Nearly everyone I know was more emotional than usual last week.​


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Good God, Bernadette Peters is 72! I still remember that beehive do she had in The Longest Yard. That was 1974!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

wprager said:


> Good God, Bernadette Peters is 72! I still remember that beehive do she had in The Longest Yard. That was 1974!


Wow, I had no idea! She looks INCREDIBLE for 72.

Great episode. I will miss the dad if indeed they carry that storyline to its natural conclusion.

This show is quickly becoming a strong highlight in my lineup of recorded shows.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

She still has her wonderful voice.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

So the last episode had me in tears as much as I don't remember when. Great one-shot cinematography with the wake and "American Pie". My only disappointment is that we didn't see her two other co-workers there.

It makes me wonder if "The day the music died" has any significant meaning to Zoey, starting next season (if any).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

"A long, long time ago...". I almost lost it right there. True story: I once went to an Air Supply concert just because Don McLean was the scheduled opening act; he got laryngitis and pulled out at the last minute. Guess I'm all out of luck.

Do we know for sure there is a S2?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Loved the scene where she had the goodbye dance with her dad. ::misty::


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

wprager said:


> Do we know for sure there is a S2?


We do not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Great episode and I tried not to lose it (and for once successful). American Pie is one of my all time favorite songs.....so that got me right there. I think the episode works as a season and series finale, but I hope it comes back. But if it does....PLEASE solve this love triangle between Zoey and her best friend and her attraction (names escape me). That's the only part of the show that is getting old. They are dragging it out WAY too long. I was hoping when Max went to work upstairs that would have solved it....but of course not. I am not a soap opera fan and it's the music (and Jane Levy) that attract me to this show, but love triangles are the worst.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Max is the "best friend" and Simon is the crush. I think the father's death played a huge part in her (in)decision making process (progress?) so I'm not going to complain, yet. It's been 12 episodes, after all. But, if there is a S2 they should move on it quickly.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The entire "American Pie" segment was extremely well done, and I'm impressed by how they were able to utilize some of the verses in a way that completely made sense for the character singing it. It must have taken a crazy amount of time to work out all the blocking for that scene. Bravo!

I hope we get a Season 2.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I really enjoyed this show and am sorry to see it go for now, while I am still [email protected]

I sort of agree about the Simon/Max business, but that's been a TV trope for decades.

Adding the pathos of the father's illness really added a dimension to the show that will be missing from another season. It's a very rare TV show for me that can have me charmed, then laughing, then crying.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I really enjoyed this show and am sorry to see it go for now, while I am still [email protected]
> 
> I sort of agree about the Simon/Max business, but that's been a TV trope for decades.
> 
> Adding the pathos of the father's illness really added a dimension to the show that will be missing from another season. It's a very rare TV show for me that can have me charmed, then laughing, then crying.


Well said. If I were to venture a guess (and I have no idea if the actor who played the dad is contracted for another season or not), he will still play a part in some of the things Zoey does and maybe be her conscious so to speak.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

That was a pretty intense death scene, especially for a non-drama!  My wife commented how rare it is for shows to show a "normal" death scene in detail, other than people getting shot/stabbed in dramas.

Really hoping it is renewed. I was lukewarm the first couple of episodes, but the show really grew on me, and I don't normally watch this type of show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I haven't seen too many people say they disliked the show, so hopefully that will weigh into NBC's thinking. These days a small core loyal following might be enough


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

"... cautiously optimistic"

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' creator talks season 2 renewal chances and unpacks that finale


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

"_Zoey _will create another playlist for NBC."

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' Renewed at NBC

Kudos to @lambertman for posting in Show updates: canceled, renewed, or ending


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Finally got around to watching the season finale. I was putting it off because I knew it would be sad.  I will miss the dad's character and the story line of connecting with and relating to someone who is unable to communicate in traditional ways.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

tivotvaddict said:


> Finally got around to watching the season finale. I was putting it off because I knew it would be sad.  I will miss the dad's character and the story line of connecting with and relating to someone who is unable to communicate in traditional ways.


That really was moving, especially when combined with the "In Loving Memory" end credit tag that mentioned the show creator's father. The article three posts above explains that he died of the same thing. Elsewhere I've learned Linda Ronstadt has it too... Anyway, on a lighter note, I wonder if Zoey's dad may return in spirit next season, visible only to her.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I fully expect Peter Gallagher to be back in some way


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You mean a fantasy show that includes people singing and dancing their inner feelings could include a spirit or ghost of some sort. Nah. Too far fetched.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

This doesn't really answer the question definitively, but I'll spoilerize it regardless. This is from an EW article:

_


Spoiler



Peter has become such an amazing part of the tapestry of the show, and there's so much love for Peter amongst the cast. He brings a great energy every time he's onscreen. So I would love to figure out creative ways to continue to have him involved in some capacity. I think that Zoey already has the power to hear music and see music, so I think to make him come back in a way like in Dexter or Six Feet Under where she's suddenly seeing her dad everywhere she goes I feel might be what we call bananas on bananas, [laughs] but I think there are still creative ways that we can either through flashbacks or dream sequences or things like that find ways to still bring him back every now and then. Certainly in my own life, my dad would visit me in dreams, and I think that there are powerful ways to include him when right. There's a lot of internal pressure from Mary and others to keep Peter alive, [laughs] however we can.



_


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess we'll be starting a new season thread soon: Season 2 Episode 1 ("Zoey's Extraordinary Return") is on my DVR to-do list for January 5th at 8 PM Pacific.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yay, happy to see this show return.


----------



## mt1 (Dec 13, 2002)

I watched S2E1 and was wondering what others thought. I liked it, but the laptop video scene felt weird to me. A new character is introduced, still warming up to him. I liked Mo and all the music/dance numbers. I thought they went a little heavy on the heartstring pulls, but still glad to have a season 2.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

mt1 said:


> A new character is introduced, still warming up to him.


He's from What We Do in the Shadows and is hilarious there. There seems a tiny bit of spillover of character traits into this new character, which might become a distraction. Hope they can develop a unique character to add to this great cast. I wonder if "Shadows" has been cancelled?



> I liked Mo and all the music/dance numbers.


My wife said, they could do musical numbers the whole show and she'd be happy.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Shadows hasn't been cancelled. It was renewed after the pandemic started but it's an international cast and I wouldn't hold my breath for it because, you know, the pandemic.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

We were just a little confused because for some reason we thought Zoey had already chosen Team Max by the end of last season. Simon seemed to acknowledge as much in his part of the final song of the season too. Can't remember exactly what happened though.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Carry On


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, no mo Zo until March 28th! Glad they got so much resolved before they went away.

But...


Spoiler



if only a positive conversation about systemic racism could begin that quickly everywhere.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Shadows hasn't been cancelled. It was renewed after the pandemic started but it's an international cast and I wouldn't hold my breath for it because, you know, the pandemic.


Good news! [WATCH] 'What We Do In The Shadows' At Deadline's Virtual Screening Series - Deadline


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I could be wrong, but it seems like Jane Levy is the _only actor or show from a traditional broadcast network_ to be nominated for a Golden Globe Award.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaaand one of my favorite bands was the source of this week's "dad song", lol.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Enjoyed this episode. Lots of fun stuff and I liked the car sing along at the end. Found myself singing along.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

My wife and I both sang along to that one, then remarked it's a good thing the kids weren't there to make fun of us.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Apparently no writer for TV or film has ever actually seen a meteor shower. The writer for "Zoey" doesn't even come up with something that sounds like the name of a meteor shower.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> The writer for "Zoey" doesn't even come up with something that sounds like the name of a meteor shower.


"Leodons" meteor shower. Maybe God holds the copywrite on the name "Leonids" and his licensing fee was too high?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

markp99 said:


> "Leodons" meteor shower. Maybe God holds the copywrite on the name "Leonids" and his licensing fee was too high?


I would have to be a trademark, since a copyright would have expired by now.

But seriously, what drives me really crazy is that, on TV and file, they are always using a telescope to watch the meteor shower. Anyone who has been there and done that would know that doesn't work!

And "Leodons" makes no sense. What is it, the teeth of a prehistoric lion?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> I would have to be a trademark, since a copyright would have expired by now.
> 
> But seriously, what drives me really crazy is that, on TV and file, they are always using a telescope to watch the meteor shower. Anyone who has been there and done that would know that doesn't work!


I wouldn't know, and it seems something a normal person would do. It made sense to me. And this being TV and they don't have hours to explain some scientific explanation, it works in that the audience (95% have no idea) understands that people who want to look at "space" things would use a telescope.



> And "Leodons" makes no sense. What is it, the teeth of a prehistoric lion?


I never gave it a second thought. Again, for the vast majority of the audience, it just "sounds" like a good name.

I chalk this up to one of those things that bug the crap out of the few people who DO know, but everyone else couldn't care less. I remember watching The Good Wife which took place in Chicago but was filmed in NYC. I could clearly see that it was NY and could spot landmarks and NY Subway trains in the distance, but most people watching would never notice. Or those Sci Fi shows aimed at the average viewer and the Sci Fi nerds go on and on about how this couldn't happen, and the science is all wrong. Maybe for a movie, you'd do that research, but for a TV show on a schedule, if they researched every detail of every scene, the shows would never get done. It didn't spoil my enjoyment of the show one bit because the name of a meteor shower is incorrect or that they were using a telescope when "everyone knows" you don't.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Are there meteor showers that come around every 20 years? I think picking a new name is fine for a show that has magical superpowers, and it's possibly to avoid pegging a specific date to the story.

I found this episode one of the dullest Zoey's.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

All meteor showers are named after the constellation they appear to be coming out of; the names all end in "ids" because that suffix in latin means having to do with, like a canid is an animal that is dog-like, having to do with dogs. "dons", on the other hand, is a suffix used for something having to do with teeth. So the name chosen just doesn't sound like a meteor shower, it sounds like the name of a prehistoric animal.

Nobody that's ever seen a meteor show would ever associate a telescope with viewing a shower. It would be like wearing ice skates to play tennis.

Meteor showers happen over the same few days every year, although some years are more or less intense, and it's better if the moon isn't shining. It doesn't start all at once, and the show will last for hours. All Zoey needs to do is wait until they come around again next year.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

You are trying to apply physics to a fantasy series...

It was specifically said, IIRC, that they came around only every 20 years. So in that fantasy world, that is the reality.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

eddyj said:


> You are trying to apply physics to a fantasy series...
> 
> It was specifically said, IIRC, that they came around only every 20 years. So in that fantasy world, that is the reality.


I was answering MooseAndSquirrel's question, which was about the real world, not the Zoeyverse.

On the other hand, the fantastic elements of that world are clear; the things I am complaining about aren't constructed fantasy, they are just mistakes by the writers.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I had never seen this show, but for some reason, I started watching, and ended up binge watching all the way from the beginning to current (aside from tonight's episode).

Season 1 for me was very tough, because it reminded me a LOT of the year my dad was dying of cancer. Zoey's reaction to hearing the news that the treatment was no longer working... having them watch the videos the dad made, and being horrified at his mangled voice... all of that. (One of the first things that happened to my dad was that he lost a portion of his tongue, meaning his speaking was drastically impacted.)

Season 2, so far, hasn't been as solid, but it's still an interesting series.


ej42137 said:


> I was answering MooseAndSquirrel's question, which was about the real world, not the Zoeyverse.
> 
> On the other hand, the fantastic elements of that world are clear; the things I am complaining about aren't constructed fantasy, they are just mistakes by the writers.


Eddyj is saying that the _whole world_ the show is set in is a bit of a fantasy, and then Zoey's "heart song" sequences are fantasy plus some more.

I mean, let's just take Sprq Point for a single case in point. It has some tiny little bits that sort of resemble a Silicon Valley company (if you squint _really_ hard), but on the whole, it's all unbelievably ridiculous when compared to a _real_ Silicon Valley company. It's a total caricature of that type of a company. It's a fantasy world version of that type of a company.

So, if this fantasy world wants to invent the Leodon meteor showers that happen for only a very short time each night and only for two nights and only every 20 years, then that's the reality of the show. And apparently there's something about these meteor showers in this fantasy world that are better viewed with a telescope.

These aren't writers' making mistakes... because they're apparently right according to the rules of how this fantasy world works.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> These aren't writers' making mistakes... because they're apparently right according to the rules of how this fantasy world works.


Agreed. There are no "writers' mistakes" here. Sure, "Leodons" tripped me up at first, but then I realized they totally made it up. So good for them in avoiding any pedants trying to "correct" them.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

LoadStar actually makes my point; the exaggerated elements of SPQR are intentional for comedic and dramatic effect, well thought-out and well executed. They make the show better.

The meteor shower gaffes are just clumsy mistakes that detract from the quality of the show.

I've worked at several tech start-up and also spent chilly nights observing meteor showers. Zoey's workplace seems familiar to me, but the meteor shower rang very false.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> I've worked at several tech start-up and also spent chilly nights observing meteor showers. Zoey's workplace seems familiar to me, but the meteor shower rang very false.


But you're OK with the magical singing, dancing, and mind-reading that goes on in Zoey's head? That was imparted onto her by a malfunctioning MRI with the radio on, caused an earthquake?

Got it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Geeze this thread's heading in the direction of "hard science in the Expanse".

Let's focus on more important things people, like "Go Team Simon!!!"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Glad the "band" subplot is over. Wasn't expecting it to all be a really, REALLY long setup for that joke song... at least, not until that scene with the brother and the Australian guy in the last episode. IMO, they should have left that scene out, because it telegraphed the punchline too much.

I get that it's the main thing for the show, but I'm getting kind of tired of the love triangle on this show, so I'm hoping that they just stick with the decision from the last episode to focus on Simon. It doesn't help that, IMO, Zoey and Max don't have a lot of romantic chemistry. They've definitely got good chemistry as friends, though.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Glad the "band" subplot is over. Wasn't expecting it to all be a really, REALLY long setup for that joke song.


Oh, I totally agree. I kept saying to my wife "that's just really bad writing!"... David was just being such a dope with the band, I mean, read the room, dude! And who cares about his private married with children sex life? It was so forced and awful.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> But you're OK with the magical singing, dancing, and mind-reading that goes on in Zoey's head? That was imparted onto her by a malfunctioning MRI with the radio on, caused an earthquake?
> 
> Got it.


There is a difference between an intentional fantasy and an ignorant mistake.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

How can fiction be an ignorant mistake?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

We've been dancing around to "Don't Leave Me This Way" all week. And yes we look ridiculous.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> I was answering MooseAndSquirrel's question, which was about the real world, not the Zoeyverse.
> 
> On the other hand, the fantastic elements of that world are clear; the things I am complaining about aren't constructed fantasy, *they are just mistakes by the writers.*


Are they? Or did they just take, for lack of a better word, poetic license. Not everything on a fictional TV show has to be factually accurate. Maybe the writers just wanted to make up some fictional meteor shower, and put telescopes in the mix, because to most of their audience it looks, "science-y", to try and make the point. That's all. Most of the audience, including me has no idea about this stuff. Like I said, The Good Wife took place in Chicago, but to someone "in the know" like myself I could easily tell it was filmed in NY. And probably people in Chicago realized it's not Chicago, but someone in L.A., San Antonio, Memphis? They probably didn't know and didn't care.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Glad the "band" subplot is over. Wasn't expecting it to all be a really, REALLY long setup for that joke song... at least, not until that scene with the brother and the Australian guy in the last episode. IMO, they should have left that scene out, because it telegraphed the punchline too much.
> 
> *I get that it's the main thing for the show, but I'm getting kind of tired of the love triangle on this show, so I'm hoping that they just stick with the decision from the last episode to focus on Simon. It doesn't help that, IMO, Zoey and Max don't have a lot of romantic chemistry. They've definitely got good chemistry as friends, though.*


This. We just seem to be going around in circles with this. It's Max, it's Simon, it's band guy, it's Max, it's Simon. Enough. It's making me not like Zoey all that much any more. I can understand the confusion for the first season, with her Dad dying adding to her confusion. But now? It's just gotten a little silly. I agree, make it one or the other (but really, I don't "feel" it with either). I really am kind of hoping, she'll actually meet the love of her dreams, that's shes 100% sure about. I'm personally not sure it's either. Max is definitely a friend zone kinda guy, but was rooting for him (because I am usually a sucker for the "best friend turns into more story"), but I don't really feel anything more than "torrid love affair" guy with Simon either. I'm team "None of the Above" For example, I can feel the spark between Zoey's brother and his wife, and I could feel it between her mom and her late husband.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Are they? Or did they just take, for lack of a better word, poetic license. Not everything on a fictional TV show has to be factually accurate. Maybe the writers just wanted to make up some fictional meteor shower, and put telescopes in the mix, because to most of their audience it looks, "science-y", to try and make the point. That's all. Most of the audience, including me has no idea about this stuff. Like I said, The Good Wife took place in Chicago, but to someone "in the know" like myself I could easily tell it was filmed in NY. And probably people in Chicago realized it's not Chicago, but someone in L.A., San Antonio, Memphis? They probably didn't know and didn't care.


Exactly. For instance, the well known "establishing shot" of Jerry Seinfeld's NY apartment is actually in Los Angeles.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> Exactly. For instance, the well known "establishing shot" of Jerry Seinfeld's NY apartment is actually in Los Angeles.


And how many TV shows that are supposed to be in a U.S. city are actually done in Toronto or Vancouver?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> And how many TV shows that are supposed to be in a U.S. city are actually done in Toronto or Vancouver?


Most of them.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never had a problem with Zoey's "San Francisco Bay Area" being so obviously Vancouver with a few SF bridges and other bits pasted into the backgrounds, lol.

But this week the LA writers had Rose say "I thought I was getting on the 580, but I was getting on the 280. So then I ended up on the wrong side of the Bay Bridge, and then this nice hippie gave me directions and this worry stone."

I'm totally OK with none of those places actually connecting or making any sense at all, fine, but *hey*: unlike LA we never, _ever_, put a "the" in front of highway names! Ouch, that one hurt.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think LA is the only region that does that. Sure doesn't happen here on the east coast!

While we're nitpicking, does it bother anyone else that the SPRQPOINT building is so obviously CGI, especially the lettering and lighting?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Nothing bothers me except that. Those. I mean, "the."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I've just been trying to figure out SPRQPOINT entirely.

I mean, the folks we see there are randomly either product designers, product engineers, regular coders, QA testers, etc., depending on the week. And then you have a single random marketing person there, but no other marketing team that we've ever seen... but wait, he is now apparently the spokesperson for the entire company, but still works down on the same floor as these random product designers/engineers/coders/QA testers and not up at a C-level floor.

And this is a multi-national company with offices around the world, but apparently this one floor is seemingly wholly responsible for the seemingly one product that this company makes, despite this other floor of people with identical functions, let alone their offices around the world.

And don't get me started on Zoey, who is now manager of... a floor? What the heck is that? Who manages a "floor"? You manage a coherent group of people with a similar function, not a random hodge-podge of people who happen to have a desk on the same floor of a building. And she became "floor manager" after only working in her previous position for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I've never had a problem with Zoey's "San Francisco Bay Area" being so obviously Vancouver with a few SF bridges and other bits pasted into the backgrounds, lol.
> 
> But this week the LA writers had Rose say "I thought I was getting on the 580, but I was getting on the 280. So then I ended up on the wrong side of the Bay Bridge, and then this nice hippie gave me directions and this worry stone."
> 
> ...


My dad, who's lived in the Phoenix Metro for about 40 years (and before that Brooklyn) says "the" in front of route numbers. But I don't know if that's common. He was married to a woman from Orange County CA, so maybe he got it from her.

Here in NJ we tend to put "Route (pronounce ROWT) in front of Highway numbers. In NY we just said the route number, so instead of Route 9, we just said 9, but more often than not, it's the actual name of the road, for example Route 87, is "The Major Deegan", "The Deegan". In my travels I noticed in the Midwest it's always "I" in front of the route number on an interstate, like "eye-40".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I've just been trying to figure out SPRQPOINT entirely.
> 
> I mean, the folks we see there are randomly either product designers, product engineers, regular coders, QA testers, etc., depending on the week. And then you have a single random marketing person there, but no other marketing team that we've ever seen... but wait, he is now apparently the spokesperson for the entire company, but still works down on the same floor as these random product designers/engineers/coders/QA testers and not up at a C-level floor.
> 
> ...


I didn't get the idea that they were a HUGE multinational corporation, but a corporation who's headquarters, perhaps most of the company is located in that building. Perhaps her as "Floor" manager means she manages the group that primarily works on that floor? But as you mentioned, there are seemingly different areas of the company working on that same floor. But, as this is TV, it doesn't have to make a whole lot of sense. Then again, I worked for a small startup where the whole company was in a section of a building on one floor.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> My dad, who's lived in the Phoenix Metro for about 40 years (and before that Brooklyn) says "the" in front of route numbers. But I don't know if that's common. He was married to a woman from Orange County CA, so maybe he got it from her.


Arizona and Southern Cal share that habit, among other things. For us in NorCal, this argument is more serious than Norteños vs. Sureños. But I don't think anyone in SoCal even notices. Or cares, lol. Anyway this is how I know the Zoey writers only know LA.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> But, as this is TV, it doesn't have to make a whole lot of sense.


Yeah, I was being a little tongue-in-cheek with my post. I get that they're going to sacrifice reality for story-telling.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> In my travels I noticed in the Midwest it's always "I" in front of the route number on an interstate, like "eye-40".


Or if you're a Chicago person, everything is "The Dan Ryan," "The Stevenson," "The Eisenhower," etc.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Or if you're a Chicago person, everything is "The Dan Ryan," "The Stevenson," "The Eisenhower," etc.


That's the same in NY Metro. The "Deegan", the "Staten Island Expressway", "The Belt Parkway" All have route designation but half the population has no idea what they are.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Arizona and Southern Cal share that habit, among other things. For us in NorCal, this argument is more serious than Norteños vs. Sureños. But I don't think anyone in SoCal even notices. Or cares, lol. Anyway this is how I know the Zoey writers only know LA.


Zoey joins the cast of the Californians.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Arizona and Southern Cal share that habit, among other things. For us in NorCal, this argument is more serious than Norteños vs. Sureños. But I don't think anyone in SoCal even notices. Or cares, lol. Anyway this is how I know the Zoey writers only know LA.


LA area gets even worse when they start using freeway names that no one from outside the area will know...

Hollywood Freeway, San Diego Freeway, Ventura Freeway, etc. The same interstate number may have different names along different segments. Also, the same name could refer to multiple different highway/interstate numbers. Then they go and name various freeway interchanges as well.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Arizona and Southern Cal share that habit, among other things. For us in NorCal, this argument is more serious than Norteños vs. Sureños. But I don't think anyone in SoCal even notices. Or cares, lol. Anyway this is how I know the Zoey writers only know LA.


I know that the 580 is on the East Side of the Bay and the 280 is on the West Side of the Bay.
So I caught that one.
(And I've stopped calling the the 880, "The Nimitz or the 17".)

And you're right.
We don't care.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Flop said:


> LA area gets even worse when they start using freeway names that no one from outside the area will know...
> 
> Hollywood Freeway, San Diego Freeway, Ventura Freeway, etc. The same interstate number may have different names along different segments. Also, the same name could refer to multiple different highway/interstate numbers. Then they go and name various freeway interchanges as well.


That's fallen into disfavor in the last 30 years or so.
Due to the number of freeways in the region increasing and them being given increasingly longer official names, I think.
(I suspect the tv and radio traffic reporters started this to get more information out in their short update segments.)

I605 for example is officially called the San Gabriel River Freeway but almost no one ever calls it that.
They refer to it as "the 605".
Same with the Glenn Anderson Freeway or "the 105".

I rarely hear anyone call I405, "the San Diego Freeway" anymore. If someone does, they're probably a long time resident.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Wait, what does the fox say? 

(Sorry.)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Wait, what does the fox say?
> 
> (Sorry.)


I'd bet the writing staff was just dying to find a place to include that song. Fun!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Wait, what does the fox say?
> 
> (Sorry.)





Hank said:


> I'd bet the writing staff was just dying to find a place to include that song. Fun!


When they did that song, within a few seconds, I kept saying to my wife..."Please make it stop!" I thought my ears were going to start bleeding. That was bloody awful!! My daughter mentioned that when she was in high school the song was popular and one of the teachers banned anyone from even talking about it because it was so terrible.

Lot's of singing in this episode, so they tried something new and a bit fun. But the story is slogging along at a snails pace. I'm getting VERY tired of Zoey's indecision regarding the two men in her life. Please, resolve it somehow already.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Until this show, I had managed to never, even once, listen to the fox song (although I knew it existed, of course).

Damn you, Zoey!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> I'm getting VERY tired of Zoey's indecision regarding the two men in her life.


Indecision? This episode opens with her in bed with Simon! And later she asks Max for advice on telling Simon about her powers. Max is in the friend zone. Until he's not. Oh, wait... Is this The CW?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> When they did that song, within a few seconds, I kept saying to my wife..."Please make it stop!" I thought my ears were going to start bleeding. That was bloody awful!! My daughter mentioned that when she was in high school the song was popular and one of the teachers banned anyone from even talking about it because it was so terrible.


So sorry that so much music brings you so much pain. Fox is a funny silly song. I'm waiting for Baby Shark!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> So sorry that so much music brings you so much pain. Fox is a funny silly song. I'm waiting for Baby Shark!


Now you are just being cruel!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Steveknj said:


> I'm getting VERY tired of Zoey's indecision regarding the two men in her life. Please, resolve it somehow already.


Because "Moonlighting". If she makes up her mind, the series is over.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Total viewers this season exceeded season 1 for the first six episodes! It's dipped for the last two though. Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist#Ratings

I found those numbers while seeking a list of every song on the show, aaand of course Wikipedia is on top of that too: Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist#List of Songs Performed on the show

I was looking up how many songs like "Anything You Can Do (I Can Do Better)" by Irving Berlin have been older than the prime listening years of Generation Jones / Young Boomers. Well, there's some Beatles and there's also "Hello Dolly", "Take Me Out To the Ballgame", and a few others, all or covered regularly by others or replayed to this day, but overall the pickings are pretty slim. Seems to me we all know many Fifties songs by heart too, even if we don't know why, lol. Maybe as time goes on they'll experiment with stretching the range.

They do know their viewership though! I'm still totally stuck on the ear worms in last week's episode 2.8, which called out to us from 1976, 1987, 1997, and 2003. Also Ariana Grande's 2016 "I'm So Into You", though no surprise I didn't recognize that one. Totally not dad music, heh heh.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If the show gets picked up for a third season, are we going to have a "Zoey's powers glitch" episode every season? Is it going to be to be the equivalent of the Star Trek "The Holodeck broke... again..." episodes?


----------



## gtFireball (Jan 17, 2008)

So the wife and i are watching several past episodes, and just came to The Leodons bit. Both of us were "wait, that's not right...". Backed it up and made sure we heard/saw right. So then i Google just to see if there was something that was like Leonids...i Google "Leodons", and what pops up but the TCF. Wow, i haven't logged in here in years! Hope everybody's been well!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gtFireball said:


> So the wife and i are watching several past episodes, and just came to The Leodons bit. Both of us were "wait, that's not right...". Backed it up and made sure we heard/saw right. So then i Google just to see if there was something that was like Leonids...i Google "Leodons", and what pops up but the TCF. Wow, i haven't logged in here in years! Hope everybody's been well!


Welcome back!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' Cancelled By NBC - IsMyShowCancelled.com


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Boo!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, understandable. We really did not like the last half of the last season. Grew really tired of Team Simon vs. Team Max.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Most news sites haven't caught up with that yet. Sad if true, though I guess this playlist was getting a bit played out, so-to-speak. But we still loved it enough to want to replay the last episode's opening and closing songs via Hulu, after realizing the network or Xfinity had been somehow munging the surround sound recently. Checked and compared sources and settings, and am sure the problem was not on our end.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> Yay! We really did not like the last half of the last season. Grew really tired of Team Simon vs. Team Max.


Yay?

You aren't required to watch a show. Cheering the cancellation of a show that others like is rude.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Yay?
> 
> You aren't required to watch a show. Cheering the cancellation of a show that others like is rude.


You're right, I apologize. I was on my phone and meant to write "Yeah.. understandable". We really liked this show up until the second half of the final season. Many of the characters became too cartoonish and didn't act like adults would act IRL, even when trying to suspend disbelief. And the constant Max/Simon plot grew tiresome as it dominated the entire season. And maybe this is just me and my age/demographic, but I only really recognized about 40% of the "heart songs", and the ones I didn't recognize, it was hard to get the jist of the sentiment being broadcast. If I were the writers, I would have stuck with more very well known popular songs. I have other gripes, but I'll stop here.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> You're right, I apologize. I was on my phone and meant to write "Yeah.. understandable".


Accepted.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> You're right, I apologize. I was on my phone and meant to write "Yeah.. understandable". We really liked this show up until the second half of the final season. Many of the characters became too cartoonish and didn't act like adults would act IRL, even when trying to suspend disbelief. And the constant Max/Simon plot grew tiresome as it dominated the entire season. And maybe this is just me and my age/demographic, but I only really recognized about 40% of the "heart songs", and the ones I didn't recognize, it was hard to get the jist of the sentiment being broadcast. If I were the writers, I would have stuck with more very well known popular songs. I have other gripes, but I'll stop here.


My wife and I liked the show, but I agree about Max/Simon, it was too much. Make a decision and move on. It became too much of a soap opera rather than a heart felt family series that was fun because of the songs. In the end all songs became heart songs too. I don't think that was the original concept where she could just hear people's thoughts in song. I think it would have been a much better show if they had new plot lines, instead of Max/Simon dominating. I knew as soon as Max got the girlfriend where they were going. That's a trope I've seen on dozens of shows and movies. In the end, the only thing original about the series was the singing. The plotlines were "been there, done that".

And with that said, we watched every week and mostly enjoyed it, but toward the end, it lost it's freshness, and I don't know if I would have done another season of the same thing.

At least they sort of wrote the final episode like a series finale.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

It had a good run. The good thing about these kind of shows is you can rewatch them just for the musical acts.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

The producers are trying to find the show a home on another network so it's not completely dead just yet. I've seen reports of a 50/50 chance it gets picked up someplace else so who knows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zuko3984 said:


> The producers are trying to find the show a home on another network so it's not completely dead just yet. I've seen reports of a 50/50 chance it gets picked up someplace else so who knows.


Every show that gets cancelled that had at least some following we hear this about. I'd say it's worse than 50/50 but we'll see. I guess there are a lot of options, but I do wonder if it would fit the budget of a smaller entity. There's at least two stars that probably get decent salaries and quite a large supporting cast. And of course there has to be a musical director and dance choreographer for a series like that too.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Not to mention getting clearance for all the songs and music.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Every show that gets cancelled that had at least some following we hear this about. I'd say it's worse than 50/50 but we'll see. I guess there are a lot of options, but I do wonder if it would fit the budget of a smaller entity. There's at least two stars that probably get decent salaries and quite a large supporting cast. And of course there has to be a musical director and dance choreographer for a series like that too.


Well, there's a reason they were only doing 13 episodes a season.
I suspect that Netflix could afford it though.
(Although I wonder if the music rights are different re broadcast vs streaming.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not sure about scripted shows but none of the older SNL peacock presentations include copyrighted music. I’d imagine they are doing right differently these days than they did in the past.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Peacock is out.

Paused 'Playlist': NBC, Peacock pass on 'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, old news, but I guess it was never posted here. (Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist Cancelled at NBC, No Season 3 at Peacock | TVLine)

More bleak for the show is the fact that the options for the actors have all expired (Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist: New Season 3 Home After Cancellation? | TVLine). So far, the actor who played Tobin (Kapil Talwalkar) has already taken a job on the "Night Court" pilot ('FBI: International' Cast: Luke Kleintank Joins CBS Spinoff Series | TVLine).


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

But, Evil was renewed for Season 3, so, I'll hold off with my Burn-In-Hell-Peacock rant for a bit.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

markp99 said:


> But, Evil was renewed for Season 3, so, I'll hold off with my Burn-In-Hell-Peacock rant for a bit.


Wouldn't that be Paramount+?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

SteveD said:


> Wouldn't that be Paramount+?


You are right. So, I am safe to say, "Burn in hell Peacock!"

I really did enjoy Zoey.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

markp99 said:


> But, Evil was renewed for Season 3, so, I'll hold off with my Burn-In-Hell-Peacock rant for a bit.


We stopped watching halfway through S1, for no particular reason. Is it worth picking up again?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hank said:


> We stopped watching halfway through S1, for no particular reason. Is it worth picking up again?


I find S2 a bit more intriguing than S1, the story may have gone a tad darker in S2, maybe a bit more "adult" themed on Paramount+. I noticed they dubbed in "Mother F*er" over a clearly originally spoken "damn". I thought that was odd.

Oh, and Katja Herbers.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I wonder if this is the beginning of the end of barely popular linear shows getting a second life on streaming. We saw the same with Manifest, despite people trying to "game" Netflix to move it up the top ten charts in hoping that Netflix will buy it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, old news, but I guess it was never posted here. (Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist Cancelled at NBC, No Season 3 at Peacock | TVLine)


Well, it was new news on that site. It would have been a week old.

Up until recently I could read the articles in an actual newspaper but that particular one is no longer in the local paper, having been replaced by the best in streaming.

There were three articles each week: one on several topics (the one I posted the link to), the one mentioned on the front page of the local newspaper TV section, and a third one that one paper puts on page two instead of the one mentioned on the front page.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' saved by Roku: Canceled series near deal for wrap-up movie


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but it's a little sad they couldn't find anything better than the Roku Channel. Definitely not one of the premium streaming services, that's for sure. I'd put it below IMDBtv and about on par with "Spectrum Originals."


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' Has Been Officially Revived by Roku as a Christmas TV Movie


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy for the Zoey cast and crew. Not sure I'll ever get around to watching this due to the effort involved, but I think zapping the commercials would be possible via Roku Channel to PlayOn Cloud to Channels DVR, if I reactivate my Roku account. Nah.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' back again with Roku Christmas movie


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> 'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' back again with Roku Christmas movie


Just got done watching it. I though it was good... felt like they picked up right where the series left off, which was a little surprising IMO. They managed to get everyone back for this, and all the same sets and stuff. I expected more signs of the time off between the filming of the series and movie.

While continuing the series would be great, I really hope they're able do at least periodic movies. I think it could work.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

We watched this and while the same vibe was there as before, it felt like Zoey meets the Hallmark Channel, complete with the Jew finds the spirit of Christmas story line. Overall we enjoyed it for what it was, even though it pulled in so many Christmas tropes. Anyway, I was starting to get a bit bored with the series when it ended on NBC, but Jane Levy kept me watching. If they brought it back as a series, we'd probably watch.

As a Christmas special, no comparison to Ted Lasso which had the single best Christmas episode I've ever seen.


----------

